# Mistergreen's Fertilizer Calculator v 3.0



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Looks good, deficiency photos are a nice touch, thanks


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

theatermusic87 said:


> Looks good, deficiency photos are a nice touch, thanks


Thanks. If you guys would like to donate pictures of deficiencies, I can put them in the app.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Any codes for iphones?


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

Purchased the app about 1-2 yrs ago and love the new update. Very clean interface. In wondering if for future updates, the user can have the ability to store current dosing regime. 

 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Any codes for iphones?


I randomly post codes sometimes.



Mathman said:


> Purchased the app about 1-2 yrs ago and love the new update. Very clean interface. In wondering if for future updates, the user can have the ability to store current dosing regime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. 
What do you mean by store current dosing regime? It remembers what dosing regime you chose and keeps it throughout?
There are cases where you have multiple tanks where you use different regimes; maybe it remember the tank volume to the regime. That'll be a good update.


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

mistergreen said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What do you mean by store current dosing regime? It remembers what dosing regime you chose and keeps it throughout?
> 
> There are cases where you have multiple tanks where you use different regimes; maybe it remember the tank volume to the regime. That'll be a good update.



Maybe add an extra tab on the bottom and somehow have a feature where one can keep a note of how much one is dosing.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pattern8 (Dec 9, 2015)

Just purchased! Nice interface. I have been using Aquarimate and its been great for logging water test results and allowing each tank its own profile (to record livestock, expenses, notes). Especially useful is their statistics feature with allows you to enter the parameters you wish to track and it instantly develops a timeline graph for you

The downside of it though is that it was reef centric designed. No really dosing involved. Would love to be able to input dosing, continue tests, and then graph them to see the relation.

So basically if you could incorporate some of their features into your own you will have made a perfect product....would be extremely useful.


----------



## LovesPlants247 (Jun 13, 2016)

No Iphone :'-(. Looking good though


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I just published an update on the calculator for both android and iOS.
1. I added 2 new deficiency photos contributed by pattern8.
2. fixed minor bugs where the number keyboard should appear for entering units
3. Added some new ferts

If you have photos or ferts you'd like in the calculator, send them my way.

I did a little googling and it looks like my app is on a farmer's website too


----------



## tangelo1106 (Sep 20, 2010)

I've been using your calculator for quite a while and I think it's great. The one thing I would like to see added to the calculator is KHCO3. I add potassium bicarbonate with my water changes to add some kh without a big ph change.


----------



## citrusvrucht (Mar 1, 2016)

Great app! 
Maybe for less experienced users the full name of the chemical would be handy.

If I can ad my requests, then I wouldn't need any other calculator:
CaCO3
NH4Cl
H3BO3
MgCl2*6H2O
Na2MoO2*2H2O
CoSO4*7H2O
CuSO4*5H2O
FeSO4*7H2O
NiSO4*7H2O
AL2(SO4)3*18H2O
Cu-EDTA & Zn-EDTA (15%) 
Mn-EDTA (13 %)


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

tangelo1106 said:


> I've been using your calculator for quite a while and I think it's great. The one thing I would like to see added to the calculator is KHCO3. I add potassium bicarbonate with my water changes to add some kh without a big ph change.


KHCO3 was added in the last update 

I also added urea.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tangelo1106 (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

